
Show HN: An ASCII z-depth world (view source) - aehtyb
https://burrow.jollo.org
======
BugsJustFindMe
> _" RAPE_IS_OK" "HEILHITLER"_

What the fuck am I looking at?

~~~
dang
The internet.

I don't see any reason to attribute that to the submitter, though they may
need a lesson in how much moderation work it is to host user-generated
content.

------
hartmel
The first room is obviously already filled. Each character formatted as a link
is a door to a subroom : CTRL+ENTER to go to this room. ESC to go back. If you
find some white space, you can type a character which will be unformatted.
Move cursor to an unformatted character and use CTRL+SHIFT+Enter to make it a
link to a new empty room.

------
ffog
Check the source for instructions: ctrl+enter will follow a link character,
esc moves back one room, ctrl+shift+enter creates a room. So cool B)

~~~
tjoff
Is it usable on mobile?

------
zawerf
People are editing the js file to bypass checks lol (like overwriting cells
with links in them)

------
110285591136
Getting errors on FF and Chrome:

    
    
        TypeError: cell is undefined[Learn More]
        script.js:86:11
        set
        https://burrow.jollo.org/script.js:86:11
        set
        https://burrow.jollo.org/script.js:211:11
        type
        https://burrow.jollo.org/script.js:232:13
        app.events</<
        https://burrow.jollo.org/script.js:417:7

~~~
huhtenberg
Works fine here on FF

------
rkagerer
I thought this was an autostereogram adventure game and spent the first 10
seconds cross-eyed.

------
HuangYuSan
Aaaand it's gone

------
kreetx
Really cool game, just had a chat with a few people in the first sub-room :p

~~~
camtarn
Ah-hah. You may have been one of the anonymous two people I was chatting to :)

Were you the person who was trying to claim a piece of territory as their own?

Fascinating social experiment: when faced with a blank slate, what do humans
do? Some converse, but others decide they need to claim a piece of that slate
as solely theirs...

~~~
kreetx
Late reply -- yes that was me :p

It was truly fun, with the right creativity it seems so easy to make something
simple but addictive.

------
dundercoder
I’m instantly reminded of Kingdom of Kroz

